# Will Dish ever get rid of 129?



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I want to come back to E but I can't get sat 129 or 65. Is there any plans in the future to get the sats closer together like they are with D? I really do miss my VIP722!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Find LOS and settle there.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Without LOS you're SOL.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

A new satellite (Ciel-2) was just launched on 12/10 that will be going to 129; it should be online in February. So, no, 129 won't be abandoned anytime soon.


----------



## ab187 (Nov 2, 2008)

rustynails said:


> I want to come back to E but I can't get sat 129 or 65. Is there any plans in the future to get the sats closer together like they are with D? I really do miss my VIP722!


Ciel-2 was just launched and it is heading towards the 129 orbital slot, so Dish has no plans to get rid of it anytime soon. As for 61.5, It is a vital part of the new Eastern Arc dishes which Dish also has no plans for getting rid of anytime soon.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

rustynails said:


> I want to come back to E but I can't get sat 129 or 65. Is there any plans in the future to get the sats closer together like they are with D? I really do miss my VIP722!


How come you can not receive 129 or 61.5?


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I had E for a long time but when I had a problem with reception, I switched to D since it was free and to fix E would have cost $25 with the local installer. Once I got my HDTV, I switched to E and everything worked fine. That was last December. By the end of spring the tree limbs had grown in the way and caused pixelation and lost signals. E came out twice and tried to get sat 65 and 129 but to no avail. I had to switch to D and there was no los problems. I guess their sats are higher in the sky and closer together!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is all relative ... DirecTV's locations from 99 to 119 are not much different than 110 to 129. A little lower from Alabama.

Did you just lose 129? If you had it before the tree it seems that they should have been able to relocate a dish (even if it was a dish just for 129 leaving 110-119 on your other dish. Or relocate the tree limb (if it is one of yours).

Nothing immediate on the horizon except Eastern Arc, which is 61.5 to 77. 110-119-129 is the future for the rest of the nation.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

In Alabama, you'd want/need 61.5 instead of 129 anyway.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you had the signal last winter, you should have it now, I would cut down the tree limbs or, move the dish directly in front of the impending limbs. If you had the signal once, it is still there sounds like you got a hold of a lazy installer.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

The 2 installers who tried to get 129 and 61.5 did all that they could do. The guy who tried 61.5 used a pole mount and still could not get it. The tree in question would have to be cut down and its a huge tree so that was out of the question. There is no room for error in pointing the dish because there are a lot of trees in the southern sky. Like I said the los with D was absolutely no problem. There are a lot more trees in the direction of 61.5. 129 was where I was getting a lot of my local and HD stations. Being higher in the sky was the main difference for me getting all 5 of D's sats. In my case that made all of the difference!
I guess that I will always be a D customer whether I like it or not!


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

If the tree in question can't be trim back rustynails then other option is antenna tower


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Thats what I was gonna say, a ham radio tower.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

ab187 said:


> Ciel-2 was just launched and it is heading towards the 129 orbital slot, so Dish has no plans to get rid of it anytime soon. As for 61.5, It is a vital part of the new Eastern Arc dishes *which Dish also has no plans for getting rid of anytime soon.*


Nor do they plan on retrofitting existing customers (or even allowing us to have it) that have locals hiding on this sat, requiring us to have 2 dishes, making for a ghastly eyesore.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

davethestalker said:


> Nor do they plan on retrofitting existing customers (or even allowing us to have it) that have locals hiding on this sat, requiring us to have 2 dishes, *making for a ghastly eyesore*.


Very subjective point - I'd like the dish farms, saw at one house four of them - let me make a picture of it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> Nor do they plan on retrofitting existing customers (or even allowing us to have it) that have locals hiding on this sat, requiring us to have 2 dishes, making for a ghastly eyesore.


Are you sure?

DISH is holding off on a lot until February ... we've known that since August when the new TurboHD packages came out (for new customers only - until February).

DISH wants to take care of new customers who have no service first. Adding a 61.5° dish is cheaper for them (and a lot more available) than changing out a complete dish. Plus the upgrade COULD require exchanging all receivers (SD receivers changed out for MPEG4 receivers simply because they need to see MPEG4 satellites - even swapping non-carded receivers for new G3 receivers because the smartcard exchange has not hit the customer in question).

Customers will be retrofitted ... just not on your schedule - unless you ask nicely and plead your case or buy your own 1000.4 dish (like I did) once you have all of your G3 smartcards and all ViP receivers. I still have non-ViP receivers so I have a Dish 1000.4, a Dish 1000+ and an unused Dish 500 on the back of my house. Plus a Dish 500 and a SuperDish 105 in the attic.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 14, 2008)

IIP said:


> In Alabama, you'd want/need 61.5 instead of 129 anyway.


IIP, I wanted to ask a question about this if I might. I live in Alabama and I use the 129 and get good reception (as you know, you helped me on another issue) but could you explain what you mean about Alabama folks either needing or wanting 61.5 instead of 129......Thanks in advance.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

How much extra does it cost to get HDNET? I have the CHOICE XTRA / PLUS DVR / PLUS HD DVR and when I go to hdnet it won't let me watch. Is it in the hd extra package?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

rustynails said:


> How much extra does it cost to get HDNET? I have the CHOICE XTRA / PLUS DVR / PLUS HD DVR and when I go to hdnet it won't let me watch. Is it in the hd extra package?


Try asking your question in the DirecTV area, not the one for DISH network.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Roseman said:


> IIP, I wanted to ask a question about this if I might. I live in Alabama and I use the 129 and get good reception (as you know, you helped me on another issue) but could you explain what you mean about Alabama folks either needing or wanting 61.5 instead of 129......Thanks in advance.


I must have missed this earlier. If/when your DMA has HD locals added, they'll be added to 61.5, not to 129, so while you could still get national HD channels from 129, you'd be without HD locals that you are authorized for. If you receive your locals OTA now, then you might not care...


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

I've seen locations where the D dish picked up signal much better than DNS- using the same mount and location. I think it's the oval dish and larger LNB eyes.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Not sure what they're doing in other markets, but in the Cleveland DMA (an original test market for the 1000.4) they have been using the new eastern arc for all (SD & HD) installs sense Dec 17th 2008. Somthing else about the two is even if you a have VIP receiver, but on a western arc system it will not work on the eastern arc system (IE a Dish mover on the existing western arc with a two dish setup 61.5, or 129 for HD, but converted to eastern arc due to No LOS on 110/119).(However this was supposedly an internal logistics problem, and not a hardware problem.) Another issue is if you have a eastern arc system, and you buy a non MPG4 recever, and a western arc dish to go with it (IE for your camper, or moterhome) it cannot be actavated on a eastern arc account.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

scoobyxj said:


> Not sure what they're doing in other markets, but in the Cleveland DMA (an original test market for the 1000.4) they have been using the new eastern arc for all (SD & HD) installs sense Dec 17th 2008. Somthing else about the two is even if you a have VIP receiver, but on a western arc system it will not work on the eastern arc system (IE a Dish mover on the existing western arc with a two dish setup 61.5, or 129 for HD, but converted to eastern arc due to No LOS on 110/119).(However this was supposedly an internal logistics problem, and not a hardware problem.) Another issue is if you have a eastern arc system, and you buy a non MPG4 recever, and a western arc dish to go with it (IE for your camper, or moterhome) it cannot be actavated on a eastern arc account.


I'm in the Cleveland market, there are a lot of 1000 dishes that went up prior to our HD locals going to 61.5. None of these installations got upgraded, nor do I see many 61.5 dishes added. Fortunately for me I already had a 2nd dish aimed at 61.5 (for Sky Angel "Lifetime" subscription). In fact I do not have 129 (I originally had a 921 and do not sub to any HD pack, the 921 was to future proof my system, and to get the ATSC tuner). I now have a 622 with a grandfathered non HD account (i.e. no HD enabling fee). Thanks to that 61.5 dish I do get my locals and RSN's (part-time) in HD (down rezzed to my analog TV).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Actually, with all the spot beams available on 129, Dish may well put Cleveland and other HD locals on 129 for existing "Western Arc" installs.


----------

